
Trump releases rule forcing hospitals and insurers to disclose negotiated rates - huntermeyer
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/15/trump-releases-rule-requiring-hospitals-and-insurers-to-disclose-negotiated-rates.html
======
LeftHandPath
> Implementing the changes is likely to cost hospitals less than 1% of their
> revenue, an official on the call said. Hospitals could be fined $300 a day
> by the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services if they don’t comply with
> the new disclosure rule, officials said. The administration is also
> proposing extending the disclosure rules to health insurers.

Interesting. I wonder what that (1% revenue) is in terms of percentage of
profit. I would've gone after the insurance industry long before I touched the
hospital's bottom line - my grandmother comes to the US, whenever she has an
operation, for a reason. That reason is that the money is here, the technology
is here, and the best doctors from around the world often end up immigrating
here.

But at the same time, plenty of Americans can't afford a basic checkup.

Ideally, we preserve the incentive for the medical and technology communities
to come here (money) while reducing the immediate monetary burden on everyday
consumers that need to access that healthcare.

The obvious middle-men are the insurance companies. Then again, this isn't a
single-variable equation.

~~~
Railsify
THere are other middle men also, there is an industry of insurance brokers
that take a cut to help companies wade through the plethora of bs associated
with getting quotes and choosing an insurance company. There are also
insurance company reps at every stage of the healthcare process, they review
prescriptions, visit your hospital room to try and get you discharged sooner,
they maintain call centers and data centers. The middle man aspect of marking
up the services is just one layer of the insurance industrial complex. Also
many Americans can't afford a checkup because they spend the money they do
have on bullshit, it's not that we wake up one day and realize we don't have
Medicare for all, we know we WILL have to pay for some healthcare
(preventative or emergency) and still elect to eat out and spend beyond our
means.

~~~
LeftHandPath
> Also many Americans can't afford a checkup because they spend the money they
> do have on bullshit, it's not that we wake up one day and realize we don't
> have Medicare for all

Trust me, I agree with you more than you know.

Reddit just trained me to try and sound less like I'm blaming individuals for
making poor financial decisions (if I want my opinion to be heard rather than
downvoted into the ninth circle of hell) and to never directly state that I
don't support (current interpretations of) medicare for all.

~~~
Railsify
Reddit is a cesspool, I know what you mean, any hint that you think people
might be able to avoid the trouble they are complaining about by planning
ahead is down-voted into oblivion. As a conservative leaning commentator I
have to abandon my accounts every once in a while

~~~
someguydave
who cares about internet points? Say what you think.

~~~
Railsify
If you earn enough negative karma or points you get shadow banned, or your
posts are auto deleted.

